# A true scary clip or a simple hoax???



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

http://www.casosinsolitos.no.sapo.pt/acidente.wmv

You guys decide cus I sure as heck don't wanna watch it more than once. Maybe some video experts can decipher on its authenticity. I found the link off of an Asian planted tank forum's chat section. It's a story about 3 Spanish travelers who died in a mysterious car accident. Watch the clip frame by frame if you are easily scared. Basically, they picked up this hitchhiker girl who supposedly told them she had died a while back. They didn't believe her, and thus the story in the clip.

****do NOT watch if you get scared easily****


----------



## scitz (Mar 16, 2004)

very blair witch. wish i spoke spanish.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

lol, that was scary! LOL, watch it guys, turn the volume on, its Dolby Digital


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

Creepy but totally fake...it has post production effects on it and the girl looks into the camera to scream (who does that?)...


----------



## Tiapan (Jun 14, 2006)

very well done but fake it has weird cuts and then the road changes and it so happens tat the next time they look back at her it hthe camera she is all demonized but still hazy.


----------



## Telperion (Jun 12, 2006)

That was weird lol. Kinda cool though - i guess the theory is that the camera made her hazy when she looked into it? seeing her own reflection or something? odd. 

wish my spanish was better! good clip!


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Interesting... and not badly done.

But I think they're speaking Portugese and not Spanish.


----------

